# 2006 dash help



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

I have the 2006 Asian edition of the xt and i'm having trouble undoing the dashboard and center console for me to add aux to my JVC head. Anyone who's got literatures on this?


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Hi Jape,

What is the "Asian Edition" and how does it look like?

Is it Series I or Series II xtrail you have there.

Example: Does your dash looks like this?



This info. will help you receive more accurate responses.


----------



## Jape (Dec 28, 2005)

It is the same with the pic, except that I have a 2-din head and an electronic auto climate control instead of the knobs. I guess the "asian" would just mean a different head unit and accessories eh!


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

Jape said:


> It is the same with the pic, except that I have a 2-din head and an electronic auto climate control instead of the knobs. I guess the "asian" would just mean a different head unit and accessories eh!


Thanks for that. Yours is Series I which is the equiv. to the Ti in Australia with climate control instead of dials like my ST has.

To remove the plastic facia, open the left-side cooler box and you'll find a bolt there. Remove this bolt and then unclip the whole plastic trim off.

To get it off easier, tilt the steering wheel all the way down, so it doesn't touch it when you're pulling.

There are no other screws holding the plastic trim in place other than that one bolt.

You will then see 4 screws holding the head-unit in place. Take them off and you're in business.


----------



## wasabi4ever (Aug 27, 2005)

Hi Jadal

Since you know so much about Xtrail, I want to ask you this question hoping you could help me out.

In that picture that you posted it show that white speedometer inverted light thing, do you know where I can get one for my Xtrail, and is it easy to install ?
I love those thing, but I dunno where to get it, i've tried Ebay but they don't have one for Xtrail.
I want to get the white lights and maybe blue needles. 

Thanks

Jimmy


----------



## aussietrail (Sep 24, 2004)

wasabi4ever said:


> Hi Jadal
> 
> Since you know so much about Xtrail, I want to ask you this question hoping you could help me out.
> 
> ...


Sorry Jimmy, but you can't get one for your model, because yours is a Series II exy which has smaller dials than the one I have and it was not designed in white at all. (only in black backround dials)

For my series, they had the Ti (in Australia) with white dials and ST with black dials, so I have just swapped them around and got myself the white dials from a model up.

So, it's still genuine nissan dials I have now.

I also tried to change the color of the LED light coming through them and wanted to get the bright blue light, however my experiment failed and I only managed to get bright red light (instead of orange) due to nissan using permanent filters in the dials, so any color LED globe will not change the light color output.


----------

